# MF 231 Loader problems



## jmcarlson (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have a new-to-me MF 231 with a MF 232 loader. The loader does not have an auxiliary pump, but uses the main hydraulics and must be switched between the 3 pt and loader.

I brought it home, raised the loader to back off the trailer, made a loop around the drive and stopped. I switched the hydraulics from the loader to the 3 pt and afterwards have been unable to get the loader to work.

I followed advice in another thread that said to raise the 3 pt to the transport position, then lower it a few inches before switching the hydraulics to the loader and moving the lifter control back to the transport position. When I do this I hear the pump making a different sound, but the loader won't operate.

I attached a few pictures showing my setup. 

The 1st pic shows the lifter control in the down position. The transport position is all the way to the right in the yellow area, right?

The 2nd pic shows the loader controls.

The 3rd pic shows the hydraulic isolator/selector valve. The up position selects the 3 pt. The forward position (left in this pic) should select the loader.

Can someone point out what I might be missing, or advise what to try next?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jmcarlson (Feb 13, 2015)

Problem solved. 

Turns out I was doing two things wrong. I did not have the position control in the "constant pumping" position. I also had the hydraulic selector valve in the wrong position.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## kenneth Izah (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi I read your post, I am having the same issue with my MF 231 loader, I cannot operate loader when using the 3 pt, 
Please help out


----------

